# Fahrtechniktraining 03.04.2011, 11 Uhr, Alte Ziegelei MZ-Bretzenheim



## mathias (23. März 2011)

Hi,

wie sieht es denn mit dem jährlichen Fahrtechniktraining der Beinharten aus?
Habe schon kräftig die Werbetrommel gerührt sind ja nur noch wenige Tage.

Wäre schön wenn noch mal was "Offizielles" gepostet wird. Mit Anfahrtsbeschreibung usw.

Grüße
Mathias

Ergänzt von Präsi am 31.03.:
Sorry fürs Ändern, Mathias! Ich habe mal eben die Überschrift ergänzt, damit die Leutz gleich sehen, wann und wo es stattfindet.


----------



## wartool (23. März 2011)

Hallo Mathias

ich als nicht Beinharter melde mch mal kurz zu Wort...
war letztes Jahr in Eppstein bei Euch dabei und es hat mir gut gefallen.
Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Stelle in Eppstein, wo wir letztes Jahr waren nichtmehr so fahrbar ist, wie wir es damals getan haben. Alle "lines" kommen ja unten am Parkplatz raus. Dieser ist gesperrt und sogar Sonntag Abend waren dort Bagger aktiv am Buddeln.

Im Regionalforum wurde mir zwar hochzus ein anderer Weg aufgezeigt.. das kleine Sträßchen ist nämlich ebenfalls gesperrt - jedoch runterzus ists doof, wenn man in en Baustelle purzelt..

Deswegen bedenkt das bitte bei eurer Locationauswahl!

Grüße
der Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (23. März 2011)

Hallo Chris,

danke für die Hinweise. 

Das Fahrtechniktraining wird wie letztes Jahr in der alten Ziegelei in Mainz stattfinden.  Die Ausschreibung dazu wird bestimmt demnächst "eröffnet". 








 Gruß Christina


----------



## mathias (23. März 2011)

@wartool ..............Ich hab es gesehen
@christina.............genau

Ist alles in Arbeit

Mathias


----------



## mbonsai (30. März 2011)

Gibt es schon was genaueres?


----------



## Cynthia (30. März 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was genaueres?



 ... newsletter vom 27.03.2011 ...

Hast du keinen bekommen?


----------



## mbonsai (30. März 2011)

Danke ich bin ein Blindfisch


----------



## Ripman (31. März 2011)

Ist die Veranstaltung nur für NL-Empfänger sprich Mitglieder? Das war doch mal ne "offene" Veranstaltung.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Achim (31. März 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Ist die Veranstaltung nur für NL-Empfänger sprich Mitglieder? Das war doch mal ne "offene" Veranstaltung.
> 
> CU
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo Beinharte & Freunde

Gäste sind wie immer gerne gesehen und dürfen  selbstverständlich mitmachen. Minimale Formalitäten (z.B. Haftungsausschlusserklärung) vorausgesetzt.

*Auszug aus dem Newsletter*



> *Fahrtechniktraining 2011*
> _die Details:_
> 
> *Wann? *Sonntag 3. April 2011, 11.00Uhr
> ...


Achim


----------



## Rockside (31. März 2011)

Ich bin wieder dabei. 

Und der Wetterbericht sagt auch noch ein super Wetter für Sonntag voraus.


----------



## PeKaWe (2. April 2011)

So früh im April, ich hätt's fast verpasst.
War super mit Euch letztes Jahr. Freue mich schon auf morgen.

Ich gedenke noch einen Kumpel mitzubringen (wenn beide Bikes ins Auto  passen), blutiger Anfänger. Dachte warum soll er es nicht gleich von den  Richtigen richtig lernen.
So wie ich Euch kennen gelernt habe geht das in Ordnung, oder?

Bis morgen.

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (2. April 2011)

Ich komme morgen auch... ob ich richtig fahren kann werde ich dann sehen


----------



## Kokomikou (2. April 2011)

Da schaue ich doch auch gerne mal vorbei.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. April 2011)

Für spontane:

die Hofheim-Fraktion triff sich 9Uhr Habelstrasse 8 (am Ende des Parks vom Landratsamt = Ex-Kreishaus) und wird gemütlich mit dem Rad nach Mainz rollern.

Bis morgen!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (2. April 2011)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> ...
> So wie ich Euch kennen gelernt habe geht das in Ordnung, oder? ...
> 
> Grüße,
> Peter



Klar doch  - Gäste sind immer willkommen !


----------



## Otterauge (3. April 2011)

Hi,

bin mit den anderen zum Parkplatz und dachte ihr kommt bald... mußte mich dann aber ausklinken... und habe es verpasst mich zu verabschieden

Hat echt Spass gemacht, tolle Truppe


----------



## M-T-B (3. April 2011)

Ein großes Danke an alle Fahrtechniktrainer des heutigen Tages - Ihr habt das einfach Spitze gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (3. April 2011)

Und ich bedanke mich natürlich ganz besonders bei unserem persönlichen Trainer Thomas. Gelernt hab ich heute vor allem: Nie wieder Flachpedale!:kotz: Das nächste Techniktraining nur noch mit meinen geliebten Clickies!


----------



## Achim (3. April 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Ein großes Danke an alle Fahrtechniktrainer des heutigen Tages - Ihr habt das einfach Spitze gemacht



Ebenso 

Danke auch an die Listenhinundfortträger, Schienbeinschützertransporteure, Kühlschrankaufundzumacher und überhaupt ... - ein tolles Team. 




_Nachwuchs in Action _

Mehr Bilder


Achim


----------



## Luzie (3. April 2011)

... und ich bedanke mich natürlich ganz besonders bei unserem Trainer Mathias  für die tollen Erklärungen, die Tips und seine Geduld.

Bis Freitag


----------



## happygegoogelt (3. April 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön. Auch wenn ich es um 11 Uhr nicht geschafft habe, waren es ein paar tolle Stunden mit einer super netten Gruppe und ganz tollen Guides 
Achim, die Bilder sind super schön! 

Bis demnächst mal wieder. 
Andrea


----------



## Cynthia (4. April 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ... Gelernt hab ich heute vor allem: Nie wieder Flachpedale!:kotz: Das nächste Techniktraining nur noch mit meinen geliebten Clickies!




 Warum das denn?


----------



## Kokomikou (4. April 2011)

hat auch mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet und vor allem auch
viel gebracht. Vielen Dank von meiner Seite an die Organisatoren
und Instruktoren und bis demnächst.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Cynthia (4. April 2011)

Ich schließe mich den Dankeschön-Sagern einfach an und wiederhole sehr gern: 

 Es war suuuper!  Vielen Dank! 

Übungsmaterial ist reichlich vermittelt worden. Bestimmt werden in nächster Zeit an manchen Orten fleißig Bunny hops geübt werden.


----------



## Cynthia (4. April 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder
> 
> 
> Achim




Tolle Bilder  - vielen Dank!


----------



## p3bbels (4. April 2011)

Hallo Beinharte,

als Gast dazugekommen, mega viel Spass gehabt und die Beinharten Trainer haben super gecoacht. Leider musste ich früher weg. Fand aber alles super genial und wäre gerne länger geblieben. 

Großes Lob und Dankeschön an euch.


----------



## PeKaWe (4. April 2011)

Hi,

auch von mir vielen lieben Dank an die Trainer und Trainierten. Es macht immer wieder Spaß mit euch und bringt einfach wieder mehr Sicherheit und Routine zum Saisonstart.

Auch bzw. gerade bei den Dingen die man schon zu können glaubt ist es prima wenn mal wer von Außen drauf guckt was man so treibt, da man selbst, auf dem Rad, oft gar nicht richtig mitbekommt was man falsch macht oder verbessern könnte.

Schade, dass für mich die Anreise immer gleich 2 Stunden im Auto bedeutet, sonst würden wir uns öfter sehen.


Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (4. April 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Warum das denn?



Ei weil ich Flachpedale einfach schei ... finde und auf Clickies viel mehr Gefühl fürs Bike habe und auch Rampen ohne Kollaps hoch komme und ich mich "fixiert" auf dem Rad einfach viiiiel sicherer fühle und und und ... War übrigens nicht mein erstes Mal mit Flats, is halt nix für mich.
Gruß, Frank


----------



## Dachma (4. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, Mathias, das hat Spaß gemacht. Du machst dich wirklich sehr gut als Fahrtechniklehrer!! So gelassen und angenehm und kannst gut erklären.

Viele Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## PeKaWe (4. April 2011)

Hi,

da bin ich schon wieder.

Hat zufällig jemand einen Schnellspanner gefunden? Ich habe wenn man von der B kommt und dan abbiegt richtun Ziegelei gleich ganz vorne links geparkt und befürchte, dass mir da gute Stück beim verladen runter gefallen ist. 
Ist leider das 211mm Trek-Spezialteil. 

Ich werde wohl morgen nach der Arbit auch nochmal dort hin fahren zum nachgucken, aber vlt. hat ja schon wer das Teil aufgesammelt.

Danke im voraus.
Gruß,
Peter


----------



## PeKaWe (5. April 2011)

So, Schnellspanner ist ausgegraben, Remedy ist wieder komplett.

Nun kann ich auch weiter üben.


----------



## mathias (5. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die positive Rückmeldungen. 

Allen die zum Erfolg beigetragen haben, ob als Gäste, Beinharte oder Guide, vielen Dank für den tollen Tag. Hoffe es war für jeden was dabei.

Danke an Achim für die super Bilder. 
Danke an Peter für die Protektoren.

Besonderen Dank an Marion, Werner und Thomas die mal wieder tolle Werbung für unseren Club und Sport gemacht haben.

Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Saison.

Mathias


----------

